# Free Traynor cab day!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I was at the dump to drop off an old TV today and here was this cab in the trash. Exterior is in great shape. The metal corner are missing, 3 speakers are dead and one is working but it isn't really loud. After cleaning the tolex it looks almost new. I have a couple speakers that I'll be putting in there. Would you recommend leaving two dead speakers in the wholes or removing them?


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

There was a time when every school around here had one of those PA systems in the gym !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Is that the 4x8 10 or 12? Cool score. They work good for guitar. 

The bottom 2 Marslands (I would say original, except that those were only used in later Traynor Bumper style columns) suck anyway (and I am a Marsland fan) so no real loss there if those don't work. Check the wiring tho - that could be it.

I have a pair of 4x12 bumper style ones - I changed all the speakers out.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

that is a great find! the whole thing looks super clean. Even the " Rayno" logo is all there ! Like Granny Gremlin says they do sound good with guitars.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Is that the 4x8 10 or 12? Cool score. They work good for guitar.
> 
> The bottom 2 Marslands (I would say original, except that those were only used in later Traynor Bumper style columns) suck anyway (and I am a Marsland fan) so no real loss there if those don't work. Check the wiring tho - that could be it.
> 
> I have a pair of 4x12 bumper style ones - I changed all the speakers out.


They are 12's. I'm planning on removing all the speakers and installing two new ones and leaving two empty or with dead speakers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

Cut it down to a 1 x 12...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I got a 610 traynor cab that i was considering cutting down to 410 .......


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

zurn said:


> They are 12's. I'm planning on removing all the speakers and installing two new ones and leaving two empty or with dead speakers.


I recommend dead speakers vs empty holes. 1 it looks better and 2 you get a passive radiator (like bass reflex aka ported, except instead of a mass of air resonating in the tube you have a cone). You tune it by adding weight to the cone (e.g. glue pennies to the dust cap). If you use those old dead Marslands, paint the cone with slightly watered down wood or white glue to stiffen them up a bit. A couple coats front and back.

FYI, that's what I did with mine - 1 EV and 1 Black Widow per side + 2 passive radiators made out of those old Marsland frames - the magnets come off if you tap them with a hammer (just dead weight), replace the dust cap with a circle of thick cardboard and put a bolt through it with a wing nut on the front. Add washers as weight to the bolt to tune.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll try this and get back to you


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm thinking I need a second one on the left for a kick ass stereo sound!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, I wish I found stuff like this in the trash! Too bad you sold your bassmate head because I believe it is exactly the same size.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The dark/iron horse on the left there (right?) would be a good match.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> Man, I wish I found stuff like this in the trash! Too bad you sold your bassmate head because I believe it is exactly the same size.


Nah the Bass Mate was definitely wider than this cab.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The dark/iron horse on the left there (right?) would be a good match.


It's a Dark Horse, yeah, finally a cab that wouldn't make it look so small


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Now to figure out which corner is the better copy? Anyone?

Amp Corners - Canada


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

zurn said:


> Nah the Bass Mate was definitely wider than this cab.


I know guys who have used these cabs to create combos out of their bassmate heads. Apparently, the chassis will mount right in cab. At any rate the iron horse will be really cool with it. Enjoy, it's quite a score!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I fired everything up and it sounds great. It's missing some bottom end but that's probably cause it's not a very deep cab.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

That is sooooo... efffing cool ! The twiggy of the amp world! Pete would of been impressed! Rabbit


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

zurn said:


> Well I fired everything up and it sounds great. It's missing some bottom end but that's probably cause it's not a very deep cab.


Try adding weight to the passives.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have two of those, all original, in my attic. Might be a rainy day project to get them earning their keep again.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll order these:

Corner - 2-Leg Wraparound Nickel


----------

